# Vision Kamado or WSM for newbie smoker



## murphys law (Nov 25, 2017)

I have always grilled on charcoal and have been using a cheap Brinkman offset smoker/grill the past 5 years but It is about to rust through so it’s time to upgrade.
  Other than normal grilling I have tried ribs with mixed results (The Brinkman has way too many air leaks to hold a steady temp).
  I am basically wanting my next grill/smoker to handle a Boston Butt, Ribs, Brisket, as well as handle my normal grilling of steaks, chicken for me and my family and friends because this will be my primary grill also. 
  I have a budget of about $600-$700. I have really been leaning towards the Kamado style with the Vision my leading choice but then started reading all these positive reviews on the Weber smokey mountain. My only concern with it is can it hold a low steady temp. for long periods? Also another concern I have is long term durability. This is an investment I want to last for 10 years. If it’s going to have rust through issues in 5 then that’s not for me. Any help in deciding will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 25, 2017)

Although I'm sure you can grill on a WSM, I've never done it.  It is a dedicated smoker for me and I will most likely count its life in decades, not years.  Because it is ceramic coated, it will last a LONG time.  With the right charcoal like Royal Oak Ridge, which is not expensive, it will maintain low temps for hours.  I make jerky at 165F chamber temp and turkeys at 325-350F.  I do overnight smokes quite often at 225F and sleep like a baby, or as good as a 60+ year baby can sleep. 

The WSM has more capacity than a Kamado, but I rarely use more than one level anyway.  It is nice though when I need it.

Avoid Kingsford products; they are made for grilling only. I had to use a temp controller with the Kingsford, and it worked its little fan off to main temps.  The Royal Oak Ridge has basically made my temp controller obsolete.  Once you learn your vent control with the right charcoal, the WSM will maintain 225F for 13 hours or longer before you have to futz with it.       

For your budget, you could buy a 22.5" WSM ($400) and a 22.5" Weber Kettle grill ($99 to $199, depending on features).  My 22.5" Weber Kettle Performer is two decades old, possibly a little older.  I smoke with the Kettle too, but only for short smokes (8 hrs or less); stuff like chicken parts, sausages, fish, etc. 

The advantage of the Kamado style is you can do both grilling and smoking, plus it is insulated.  It will last a long time too.  The learning curve is a little longer.  I had three friends who could never get the hang of low temp smoking with their Kamado type grills, but I chalk that up to them, not the grill.  They were too impatient. 

Whichever you get, you'll be happy.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 26, 2017)

I concur with above. Weber equipment are masters at what they do and last decades...JJ


----------



## b-one (Nov 26, 2017)

I’m in the Weber camp,owning a 18.5 WSM and a 22.5 Performer. Like  Ray I use the grill for grilling,short smokes and rotisserie the WSM mainly for smoking. I have seared steaks after smoking right over the charcoal ring before I got the Performer. Charcoal is on sale at least 2-3 times a year think summer holidays and just stock up and the cost is minimal. If you wanted craigs list is a great way to pickup Weber products especially the grills.


----------

